# Struggle with minidlna



## ilemur (Mar 16, 2022)

Just installed minidlna and i'm getting the permission errors. Not sure where to dig

The config

```
# cat /usr/local/etc/minidlna.conf
port=8200
user=root
network_interface=vmx0
media_dir=V,/istorage/storage/Movies

# ls -la /istorage/storage
drwxrwxrwx    2 root    wheel    6  2 марта 12:05 Movies
```
And the log

```
[2022/03/13 19:52:50] minidlna.c:1134: warn: Starting MiniDLNA version 1.3.0.
[2022/03/13 19:52:50] monitor_kqueue.c:226: error: open(/istorage/storage/Movies) [Permission denied]
[2022/03/13 19:52:50] minidlna.c:1182: warn: HTTP listening on port 8200
```


----------



## densan (Mar 16, 2022)

chmod -R  777 /istorage/storage/Movies
service minidlna restart


----------



## covacat (Mar 16, 2022)

make sure you have r-x on parent components of Movies


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2022)

densan said:


> chmod -R 777 /istorage/storage/Movies


Don't chmod 777 everything. It's never the proper solution.


----------



## covacat (Mar 17, 2022)

chmod -R 777 / &&  echo welcome to  $(bc -l -e "r(l($(sysctl -n vm.max_kernel_address))/l(2),0)") bit dos
/joke


----------



## ilemur (Mar 18, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Don't chmod 777 everything. It's never the proper solution.


I agree but what are the options? This looks strange

#ps -aux
*dlna*   37794   0,0  0,3  96636  75900  -  Is   13:14        0:00,01 /usr/local/sbin/minidlnad -P /var/run/minidlna/minidlna.pid -u dlna -f /usr/local/etc/minidlna.conf

Here are the permissions i've just tried
drwxr-xr-x   4 root  wheel            4  3 янв.   2018 istorage

drwxrw-rw-  13 myuser  wheel    13 18 марта 13:13 storage

drwxrwxrwx    4 *dlna*    wheel    4 18 марта 13:13 Media

drwxrwxrwx   2 *dlna*    wheel   6  2 марта 12:05 Movies

And then in the log

[2022/03/18 13:16:52] monitor_kqueue.c:226: error: open(/istorage/storage/Media/Movies) [Permission denied]


----------



## covacat (Mar 18, 2022)

chmod a+x storage


----------



## zsolt (Mar 18, 2022)

Check in "top" about minidlna on which user it is running. If user "dlna" then you must change the ownership of the video folder (chown).


----------

